# Greenboard drywall vs regular drywall



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No location in your profile so where all going to have to guess what codes you should be following.
You did get a permit to do this, right?
No way would I be trying to cheap out and not use water resistant drywall in any bathroom, let alone in a basement.
Going to get a bunch of post about the paint will protect the drywall, why take the chance and have to deal with it for as long as you own the home just to try and save $20.00.
I know in my area it would fail inspection if I did not do it.


----------



## martynator (May 8, 2017)

Thank for you reply. 
I updated my profile. I'm from montreal (Quebec), Canada. I don't know if the code allows regular drywall. I think it's fair to prevent... instead of having to do it all over again if something happens.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Regular drywall has been used in bathrooms for decades.
The only place it usually rots is beside tubs where they are not tiled down to the floor.
With paint on the drywall, and a good fan, there should be no issues.

Edit: Of course not behind tiles. Not even green board will survive.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm with Joe, the savings per sheet isn't worth the risk. Two or three $ per sheet. 
There are better ways to save 50 bucks


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I guess I'm with Pugsy..... do know you are likely (depends on jurisdiction) going to need 12 inch spacing for greenboard.... it is water resistant but not as strong.

I'm with Pugsy, but I would want other considerations present, like good ventilation, pretty good enclosure on the shower, bath not too small....

I can't recall the name at the moment, but they make a great water resistant drywall board now, that is stronger than green and more water resistant... it is costlier than greenboard, easier to work with, and if I had ventilation issues, I'd sure go with that, especially... how much more can it cost in a bath.

In my own home, I had a shower ceiling done in regular drywall, with two coats of oil primer and several coats of gloss latex. I know it was 20 years old and in original good shape when I left it.

Joe sure knows his business.... no question... and Yoda also...but I guess our experience is just different.

I kinda figure that if my paint fails... I'm going to be putting up new drywall regardless of green board anyway.

Good luck

(AND remember no one accepts/recomends green board for tile application.)


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I only use blue board and skim coat plaster these days. But back when I was new to remodeling and I used drywall I always used green board in wet locations, like bathrooms, etc.
I also used green board where I would normally use regular drywall when it was a rainy day and I had to transport it in the back of my truck.
But my drywall days ended many years ago when I started using blue board and skim coat. No sanding, so no dust. Three times faster, a virtually water proof finish, and uniform wall texture. 
My customers know they're getting a superior product quicker and for the same price as tape and mud.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Davejss said:


> I only use blue board and skim coat plaster these days. But back when I was new to remodeling and I used drywall I always used green board in wet locations, like bathrooms, etc.
> I also used green board where I would normally use regular drywall when it was a rainy day and I had to transport it in the back of my truck.
> But my drywall days ended many years ago when I started using blue board and skim coat. No sanding, so no dust. Three times faster, a virtually water proof finish, and uniform wall texture.
> My customers know they're getting a superior product quicker and for the same price as tape and mud.


No sanding?
Wow.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Davejss said:


> I only use blue board and skim coat plaster these days. But back when I was new to remodeling and I used drywall I always used green board in wet locations, like bathrooms, etc.
> I also used green board where I would normally use regular drywall when it was a rainy day and I had to transport it in the back of my truck.
> But my drywall days ended many years ago when I started using blue board and skim coat. No sanding, so no dust. Three times faster, a virtually water proof finish, and uniform wall texture.
> My customers know they're getting a superior product quicker and for the same price as tape and mud.


How much does that come to on average per square foot of board hung and finished?


----------



## DonaldSearcy (May 18, 2017)

Green board does not work.
It is not adequate for tile backing, and has no real advantages over plain old drywall, a coat of primer, and two coats of paint. Be aware that it is not waterproof, so don't use it if it's going to be in contact with water.


----------

